
The pitfalls and the potential of the new minimalism - bookofjoe
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/02/03/the-pitfalls-and-the-potential-of-the-new-minimalism
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/up7RZ](http://archive.is/up7RZ)

